# Motor über einen Frequenzumrichter und SPS ansteuern



## Chrissimo (11 März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir Helfen!

Meine Aufgabe im Praktikum ist die:

Über eine SPS mit Analog Ein- und Ausgängen soll ich einen Motor (500 bis 3000 U/min) über einen selbst entwickelten Regler (SPS-Programmierung, ist hier weniger das Problem) ansteuern. An diesem Motor soll sich eine Scheibe befinden über die man mittels optischen Sensor die Geschwindigkeit ermittelt und wieder der SPS zurückführt. Da es sich hier lediglich um eine Simulierung der Steuerung handelt, sollte der Motor recht klein und bezahlbar sein.

Mein Probleme sind nun folgende: 

1. Was für einen Motor kann ich überhaupt verwenden bzw. welcher ist am besten geeintet?    
2. Wie steuere ich den Motor an? Ich vermute am besten über einen Frequenzumrichter. Kennt da jemand zufällig einen kleinen preisgünstigen?
3. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für jede eurer Anregungen und Tipps.

Chrissimo


----------



## Deltal (11 März 2010)

Das preisgünstigste wird die Kombination aus Asynchron Motor mit Frequenzumrichter sein.

Je kleiner der Motor und der FU desto günstiger. Da es keine Mechanik gibt, dürfte es auch kein Problem sein den Motor über 50Hz zu betreiben.

Die Drehzahlerfassung über die AnalogEingänge könnte noch etwas schwieriger werden. Einfacher ist es über schnelle (Binäre) Eingänge oder entsprechenden Baugruppen.


Edit meint, das ein kleiner Gleichstrommotor mit Drehzahlsteller noch günstiger sein müsste..


----------



## Chrissimo (11 März 2010)

Vielen Dank, 

so etwas hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht. Einen kleinen FU habe ich bereits gefunden. Am Motor tue ich mich noch etwas schwer. 

Ich werd auch mal nach einem Gleichstrommotor mit Drehzahlsteller schauen, darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Chrissimo (13 März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mal ein paar FU/Motoren usw. rausgesucht, weiß aber nicht ob das so miteinander harmoniert und funktioniert. 

1. FU mit Einphasen Asynchronmottor:
Kann ich an den FU überhaupt einen Einpasen Motor dranhängen?

Daten FU:
Hersteller: Hitachi
Typenbezeichnung: SJ002-002 NFE
Netzanschluss: 230V/1phase
für Motorspannung: 230V/3phasen
Ausgangstrom: 1,4A
Bemessungsleistung: 0,25kW

Daten Motor:
Hersteller: Speedmec
Typenbezeichnung: TC 56 A2
Spannung: 230V/ 1phase
Bemessungsleistung: 0,09 kW
Bemessungsdrehzahl: 2700U/min

Kennt jemand vielleicht noch einen günstigeren FU bzw. Motor

2. FU mit Drehstrom Asynchronmottor:

FU Daten (wie oben):
Daten FU:
Hersteller: Hitachi
Typenbezeichnung: SJ002-002 NFE
Netzanschluss: 230V/1phase
für Motorspannung: 230V/3phasen
Ausgangstrom: 1,4A
Bemessungsleistung: 0,25kW

Motor Daten:
Hersteller: VEM
Typenbezeichnung: K21R 63 K6
Spannung: 230/400VD/Y
Bemessungsleistung: 0,09kW
Bemessungsdrehzahl: 895U/min

Würde gerne den Einphasen Motor betreiben, wegen der häheren Drehzahl, aber ist das überhaupt möglich???

Ich Danke für alle Antworten und Tipps

Chrissimo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2010)

Hallo Christian,
nimm die Postion 2, sollte doch für deine Anwendung reichen.
Ein 1Ph. Motor am FU wurde in einen anderen Beitrag schon 
einmal abgehandelt, ich habe da immer ein schlechtes gefühl.
Da du nur eine Scheibe damit betreibst kannst du die Drehzahl
ruhig erhöhen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 März 2010)

Hallo,
muss es denn unbedingt ein Drehstrommotor mit FU sein ?
Da du hier ja anscheinend nur eine niedrige Leistung benötigst wäre vielleicht auch ein EC-Motor von z.B. www.dunkermotoren.de ein Thema für dich. Wenn du hier die mit Steuerung integriert (SI) nimmst, dann kannst du das Ding auch ganz bequem mit 0..10V ansteuern und bestimmst damit die Drehzahl.

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muss es denn unbedingt ein Drehstrommotor mit FU sein ?
> Da du hier ja anscheinend nur eine niedrige Leistung benötigst wäre vielleicht auch ein EC-Motor von z.B. www.dunkermotoren.de ein Thema für dich. Wenn du hier die mit Steuerung integriert (SI) nimmst, dann kannst du das Ding auch ganz bequem mit 0..10V ansteuern und bestimmst damit die Drehzahl.
> 
> ...


 
hi Larry,
von denen habe ich gerade ein paar hier im Büro, selbst die kleinen
sind nicht gerade billig.

gruß helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 März 2010)

Naja ... einen FU und einen Drehstrommotor gibt es meines Wissens auch nirgendwo geschwenkt ...


----------



## Deltal (13 März 2010)

In der Elektronischen Bucht kann man ab und an schon mal günstig einkaufen..


----------

